# OK... Blond Joke... Quick 1 line'r



## Horsegirl (Oct 23, 2006)

Q: How do your put a twinkle in a Blond's eye?

A: Put a flashlight in her ear. :grin:


----------



## Glenn66 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ha!


----------



## Glenn66 (Nov 2, 2006)

That's funny


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

_"Guys treat me like I'm a dumb blond...and I'm not even blond!"_

- my ex-girlfriend


----------

